# Happy programmers day



## Alt (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi today (13 september) is 256-th day of year and i want to congratulate all community and our dear FreeBSD developers with programmers day 
:beergrin


----------



## saxon3049 (Sep 12, 2009)

Is this the Easter to the Christmas that is sysadmin day?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.programmerday.info/


----------



## Alt (Sep 13, 2009)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> Is this the Easter to the Christmas that is sysadmin day?



There is not so many info about in eneglish, but
link1 
link2


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 14, 2009)

Happy programming day, may your programs not segfault .


----------

